# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Elites are hoarding food: Melinda Gates reveals Bill Has Been Storing Food for Years

## James_Madison_Lives

"The basement" LOL.  How many mansions, ranches, secret properties all stocked up?  Private planes and helicopters to get back an forth, and of course, armed security.

Let' not forget Gates is at the bottom of the mandatory vaccine and biochip movement.

"RFK Jr. Blasts Bill Gates Deadly Vaccination Programs, Ambition to Control Biochip Program"


*Bill Gates wife Melinda reveals billionaire 'prepared for years' for coronavirus pandemic*




> BILL GATES' wife, Melinda, revealed she and the American billionaire had been preparing for years for a global pandemic storing food in their basement.





> “This is a disease we’re all in together."


Ok so when do we come over for dinner when we are starving?





*Fauci, 2017, "There will be a surprise [pandemic] outbreak"*

----------


## kpitcher

A sci fi author and futurist that I follow on facebook once wrote about being hired by 4 very wealthy individuals to give potential advice on some issues as they were all "preppers". He shared some of the topics brought up without naming names. 

One of the topics was how does the billionaire ensure that the armed security doesn't turn on him. The recommendation was to treat them well, pay them well during normal times, include families of the security in the plans, and if/when the SHTF that should work out. 

He said this wasn't just idle conversation, those 4 individuals already had things prepared and were doing more.

I thought it was amusing to read about billionaires doing this... maybe I should have taken it as a warning that they were seeing a bigger picture with far more info and it might not be so much a what if but a when.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Doesn't surprise me one bit that the elites have been doing this.

----------


## acptulsa

They figure throwing cans will save them when people decide Jean-Jacques Rousseau had a point.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

Anyone here on RPF actually can't find food? Sure I like chunk white tuna in a can more than chunk light, but what can you do? I prefer multi-grain cheerios over fruit loops, but that's a sacrifice I'm going to have to make #inthis2gether. I also eat 80/20 ground beef because the stuff with less fat is dry as sand. I've been eating alot more fiber so I have to wipe my ass less also, doing my part to save America.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Anyone here on RPF actually can't find food? Sure I like chunk white tuna in a can more than chunk light, but what can you do? I prefer multi-grain cheerios over fruit loops, but that's a sacrifice I'm going to have to make #inthis2gether. I also eat 80/20 ground beef because the stuff with less fat is dry as sand. I've been eating alot more fiber so I have to wipe my ass less also, doing my part to save America.


Can you still find Oats and eggs?

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Bill is a $#@!ing pedophile he belongs in prison

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> A sci fi author and futurist that I follow on facebook once wrote about being hired by 4 very wealthy individuals to give potential advice on some issues as they were all "preppers". He shared some of the topics brought up without naming names. 
> 
> One of the topics was how does the billionaire ensure that the armed security doesn't turn on him. The recommendation was to treat them well, pay them well during normal times, include families of the security in the plans, and if/when the SHTF that should work out. 
> 
> He said this wasn't just idle conversation, those 4 individuals already had things prepared and were doing more.
> 
> I thought it was amusing to read about billionaires doing this... maybe I should have taken it as a warning that they were seeing a bigger picture with far more info and it might not be so much a what if but a when.


The private armies are fine living i nearby towns most of the time, with planned pull-back to the mansion compounds and battle stations when the mobs are spotted, on the drones, coming down the highway.  With their families.  Then they set up the .50 cals and stop that $#@! dead in its tracks.  

Probably even a plan on where to bury or burn them all so the bodies don't cause a outbreak of cholera.

----------


## jkr

they think we are their livestock

----------


## Ender

Anyone with half a brain cell should be a prepper- especially in these crazy times. 

In the community where I live most everyone has food & essentials stored for a JIC scenario.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> Anyone with half a brain cell should be a prepper- especially in these crazy times. 
> 
> In the community where I live most everyone has food & essentials stored for a JIC scenario.


Are they mostly armed?  Happiness is a Bushmaster.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Anyone here on RPF actually can't find food? Sure I like chunk white tuna in a can more than chunk light, but what can you do? I prefer multi-grain cheerios over fruit loops, but that's a sacrifice I'm going to have to make #inthis2gether. I also eat 80/20 ground beef because the stuff with less fat is dry as sand. I've been eating alot more fiber so I have to wipe my ass less also, doing my part to save America.


I had trouble buying chicken at my supermarket the first couple of weeks into the lock down.  Once they became more accustomed to the situation, I was able to buy chicken easily.  Now every time I go there's always enough.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I had trouble buying chicken at my supermarket the first couple of weeks into the lock down.  Once they became more accustomed to the situation, I was able to buy chicken easily.  Now every time I go there's always enough.


Wait until they euthanize another 11 million chickens.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Anyone here on RPF actually can't find food? Sure I like chunk white tuna in a can more than chunk light, but what can you do? I prefer multi-grain cheerios over fruit loops, but that's a sacrifice I'm going to have to make #inthis2gether. I also eat 80/20 ground beef because the stuff with less fat is dry as sand. I've been eating alot more fiber so I have to wipe my ass less also, doing my part to save America.


Two to three weeks we will see some shortages on meat.

Would you plant a crop if it was uncertain there would be buyers?

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Two to three weeks we will see some shortages on meat.
> 
> Would you plant a crop if it was uncertain there would be buyers?


I'm not a coddled American that thinks we're going to starve to death because a certain type of food is out of stock. The vegans might die though. They need their special unsweetened enriched vanilla whatever fake pee rice milk

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I'm not a coddled American that thinks we're going to starve to death because a certain type of food is out of stock. The vegans might die though. They need their special unsweetened enriched vanilla whatever fake pee rice milk


There is more than enough food.

The supply chain is fractured.

They just euthanized a couple pigs too. Not sure if you heard.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Tyson beef and JBS are having some difficulty too.

Not to mention that what will go in the ground is going to be conservative.

No reason to waste energy on uncertainty and possibilities.

----------


## BortSimpson

> they think we are their livestock


I have to admit, it bothers me to read statements like "they think we are their livestock" because we hate the thought of that but we never seem to even give consideration to the animals that they don't like being treated that way either.  I admit that I'm not even a vegan (though I aspire to be for moral reasons) but I just wish more people gave some thought to stuff like that.  Again, I realize I'm a hypocrite for saying that without living it but I still feel like it should at least be said.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> I have to admit, it bothers me to read statements like "they think we are their livestock" because we hate the thought of that but we never seem to even give consideration to the animals that they don't like being treated that way either.  I admit that I'm not even a vegan (though I aspire to be for moral reasons) but I just wish more people gave some thought to stuff like that.  Again, I realize I'm a hypocrite for saying that without living it but I still feel like it should at least be said.


If Gates is prepping for his depopulation master plan than we should too.  The problem is all the sheep-like people who to this day cannot believe there could be any "conspiracy," even after witnessing a fabulously coordinated controlled economic collapse.    The problem for the awake will be the hardening of the heart when they come begging for food, or just trying to take it.  People you have known and socialized with all your life will endanger you and your family because they just refused to believe it.  You must be ready to defend your stores even if you have to cut them down as they approach your door with guns.

Prepping is so simple.

- well sealed bags of rice, beans, powdered milk, powdered eggs, and tons cans of everything you like.  Most cans are good long after recommended expiration dates.

-Vitamins.  People always forget vitamins.  When you are not getting fresh produce you need to take vitamins.

- Grow a garden

The rest is extra.   Many cities are even relaxing local laws on egg laying chickens.  Lobby your town council for that change.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------

